# Countycomm Embassy Pen



## Cowbiker

Recently picked up Countycomm's Embassy Pen. Historically I have used Fisher Bullet Space pens, which I've found to be very unobstrucive for EDC (every day carry), durable (running, swimming in the ocean, washing machine AND DRIER), the downside of its compact size was it was hard for me to write with given the size of my mitts and the compactness limited its usefulness as an improvised impliment. The countycomm piece on the other hand is much larger, quite robust, uses the same space pen refills and flirts with being a bit too big at times. My only real criticism is that the cap can not be attached to the back of the shaft when removed, so one has to keep track of it, I'll adjust given the price differential between it and some of its competitors.


----------



## Beau8

Really industrial looking~Pretty cool! ;-)


----------



## double-gauss

Kind of like those benchmade pens...


----------



## spydie fanatic

I'm expecting the embassy pen and 3 refills to arrive today. County Comm only wanted 5 bucks for refills...does that seem cheap to anyone?


----------



## mikeand

I've been thinking of picking up one of these pens. I'll be interested to hear your opinion.


----------



## DocKlock

I picked up one of these pens when CountyCom got them back in stock in early Jan. While certainly a Bic pen gets the job done, this is my constant carry pen and I don't loan it out to anyone. It truly is a beautiful pen. I don't have a problem with the cap not fitting on the end of the pen and I just hold the cap in my left hand while using my right. I always done this, especially with my fountain pens --- just a habit I guess.
While the pen is not cheap, it IS worth every penny of the cost. Make sure you get some refills with it as I can't find any locally.


----------



## spydie fanatic

Well it was an awesome pen...but I've already lost it!!! o| I've never lost a pen in my life (26) and its so not cool... 

I do recommend buying the embassy pen and the refills from county comm come with a parker style adapter that lets you put them in a parker jotter!! :-!


----------



## csa

Wow, sorry to hear about the loss! I still am pretty happy with my space pen, it does the job and is pretty cheap to replace when it inevitably goes missing.


----------



## dannzeman

That's a great looking pen, bummer about the loss though. The pen looks like it would go great next to a Surefire flashlight.


----------



## spydie fanatic

Found my embassy pen!! under a couch at my friends house...and i swear i looked under there twice...oh well yayyy!!


----------



## Hoppyjr

Glad you found it Spydie!

I could not do without mine these days. I carry the black aluminum one, but have two of the recent stainless steel models in my 'bag'. The stainless steel is a good bit heavier, FYI.

Hoppy


----------



## bakesman

Hi guys, I,ve been looking to buy a decent pen for some time now. There seems to be some pretty good pens on their website. Do you guys recommend them?? Which model is the best??


----------



## Joe Mamma

bakesman said:


> Hi guys, I,ve been looking to buy a decent pen for some time now. There seems to be some pretty good pens on their website. Do you guys recommend them?? Which model is the best??


It's a great pen. This is the one I recommend:

PEN

Joe Mamma


----------



## bakesman

Hi Guys,

I recieved the stainless steel model about a week ago. First impression was "what the" this is a HEAVY pen. After using it for a day or two I found the threads for the cap to be sharp and it bothered me a bit. However, after about a week, I have become quite used to the balance and it seems the threads have worn down a bit, either from my finger or from putting the cap on and off, and it doesnt bother me any more. It writes nice and smoothe with the fisher ink and the "clunky machined piece of metal" is kinda of satisfing in a manly sort of way. I do not have other "nicer" pens to compare this with but after my first week it has grown on me and I think it will be well worth the $50 I spent on it. 

You could also use this to protect yourself if the need ever arose..


----------



## Mike 777

A fantastic pen--heavy, knurled, black aluminum, has a very strong stainless steel clip, has a screw-down cap, has a functional, no-nonsense design, and uses Fisher pressurized refills. This would be the pen equivalent of a pilot's watch. What more could one ask for? Well, Countycomm now has a stainless steel model (mentioned by Hoppyjr and bakesman) which is even heavier and stronger by virtue of its composition. It has the same dimensions and design as the original aluminum model, but it also has a rubber gasket for sealing of the cap. It is not black, but has a natural stainless steel color; it appears to be a brushed finish, from what I can see on the website. It's a bit more expensive at $50. Like the original pen, it has CAGE (Commercial And Government Entity) code 4QK35; a CAGE code identifies companies that do (or wish to do) business with the government. I just ordered one tonight. I don't know what I'll do with my aluminum one.

I've never been a pen collector, having grown up with Bic pens; my idea of a deluxe pen is a Cross, which I've had but never really liked because they are too thin. When I first saw the Embassy pen, its pure functionality (and its 1/2-in. thickness) resonated with me and I had to have it. I don't regret buying it. My only complaint is that the cap does not fit on the back of the pen body, so you have to stow it somewhere else while you write. I usually hold it in my other hand, but I can also slide it onto my USGI nylon watch strap.


----------



## Mike 777

BTW, I should mention that you can get Fisher pressurized refills on the Fisher website at Fisher Space Pen Co.. They cost $5 and are available in various colors and points, such as fine, medium, and bold. I use the bold black myself. I'm a high school teacher, and I have found that one refill lasts about three or even four years in daily classroom use.


----------



## 2manywatchez

I received mine about a week ago. I got the standard black one. It's great. Really like the heft of the pen. It's quite a tactical little piece as well. It appears that it would do some damage if you ever had to use it as a self-defense tool!

My only complaint is that there's no where to store the cap when it's off -- for example having the back threaded so you could screw it on there. I am a bit paranoid about leaving the cap off as a result and find that I screw it on and off between writings, even if I'm doing something like making a list.


----------



## Mike 777

*Stainless Steel Embassy Pen w/pics*

My stainless steel Embassy pen just arrived. This thing is thick, solid, and heavy. It is undoubtedly the coolest pen I have ever owned; it is even cooler than the black aluminum Embassy pen, if that were possible! It has a handsome brushed finish, and I replaced the included medium pressurized ink cartridge with a bold black one. This sucker means business. Enjoy the pics.


----------



## sesshin

Definitely a nice pen.


----------



## Guarionex

I picked this one up for 19.85... and a 5 dollar refill, Priceless...


----------



## Interpol

My stainless steel CountyComm just arrived today. GREAT pen - it joins my collection, which consists of a Mont Blanc Meisterstuck, a SureFire Pen I, SureFire Pen II, and a Porsche Design.

One question - does anyone know what other refill brands this pen will take? I know the Fisher refills are Parker compatible with an enclosed insert, but this pen doesn't use it.


----------



## OhioHead

I had this Pen for 3 months, then I gave it to my buddy who is in the Navy and will actually use this pen for it's more intended purposes!

More importantly I am 95% positive this pen will only take the Fisher Space Pen refill....


----------



## Colorado_Outdoorsman

Well this thread cost me as I bought one also... got it and love it... awesome stainless heft and I bought it to replace a Benchmade that was stolen... This thing at half the price of the benchmade and twice the heft... Love it...


----------



## Monocrom

County Comm recently released titanium, cooper, and multi-color versions of their pen.

The original black is nice. But the coating around the knurling comes off a bit too easily. I'd recommend avoiding the multi-color versions since they are likely to suffer from the same issue. Get the SS version, or (if you prefer less heft) the titanium version.


----------



## vp70m

I've purchased both the stainless version for myself, and the titanium version as a gift. Can not say enough good things about these pens. To all of you who comment on the lack of the option to put the cap on the back of the pen, County Comm states that this is by design, to prevent you from forgetting to ask for your pen back in the event you lend it to someone. You hang onto the cap, and you'll always get your pen back!


----------



## Monocrom

vp70m said:


> I've purchased both the stainless version for myself, and the titanium version as a gift. Can not say enough good things about these pens. To all of you who comment on the lack of the option to put the cap on the back of the pen, County Comm states that this is by design, to prevent you from forgetting to ask for your pen back in the event you lend it to someone. You hang onto the cap, and you'll always get your pen back!


Yeah, that's just marketing B.S.

The measurements are based on the original (black) aluminum version of the CC pen. CC used to state that the lack of capping ability on the other end of the pen, in the open position, was intentional; based on the request of one of their government agency clients. The original video CC put on youtube got pulled. But basically you could completely unscrew every part of the original CC pen, then assemble a very short, compact, version of the pen by leaving the barrel off. The bottom version will actually screw into the cap itself. There's your compact pen. The tip protrudes outward all the time. No way to cover or close it in that configuration at all. But according to CC back then, it was a desired feature from the client. However, version 2 of the original pen along with all other versions that came out a bit later, lack the ability to be transformed into the compact version of the pen. CC tweaked the original measurements just a tiny bit. Most likely it would have cost too much to change the pen design so that it could be capped on the other end.

CC had to come up with a new reason why the cap doesn't fit on the other end. They couldn't use the actual reason anymore since only the original version could be transformed into the compact pen. Explains why they pulled the original video they posted on youtube that showed the compact conversion process. The whole "loan your pen out to others" reason sounded plausible. Honestly, who's going to do that? If it's my only pen, I politely say "No." If it's not, then they get the other, cheap, pen I have on me.


----------

